# P-47 Thunderbolt 'Snafu'



## mauld (Jul 5, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXPytatsWgI_


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2012)

Beauty!


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't see anything.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2012)

You might have to wait a few seconds for the 'screen' to appear.


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 6, 2012)

Meh, my iPad is acting up, what ever.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2012)

Very Nice, what a beast!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2012)

She sure is! Saw her at Duxford last year, just a few weeks before she was painted - one big chunk of metal !


----------



## Park (Jul 7, 2012)

The O'l jug manuervers pretty good!


----------



## Major Minor (Jul 15, 2012)

Why are the stars 'n bars on bottom of both wings? I thought they were only on upper left and bottom right.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2012)

Cool video!



futuredogfight said:


> Meh, my iPad is acting up, what ever.



iPad doesn't have flash player therefore I'm not sure it will ever appear although it should. You would have to use the Youtube app to see the video.


----------

